# TUG server maint window 1/25(friday night) - 10pm eastern



## TUGBrian (Jan 22, 2019)

our host has informed us that they are performing maintenance on the power supplies that power our server and that it will need to be taken offline for approximately 30 min while they perform said maintenance.

this means the forum as well as the tug.net homepage will be offline for this time.  (note the tug2.com member only section will not be impacted).

we apologize for this inconvenience.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 25, 2019)

bump, reminder this is tomorrow night.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 26, 2019)

welp, liquidweb fails at notifications...apparently not only does this impact tug2.com as well..but its been offline since around 10pm (last 2 hours).

to say im frustrated is an understatement...at this time there is no ETA on when the power will be restored to the tug2.com server.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 26, 2019)

annnd back up now!  sorry about that folks!


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 26, 2019)

Good to hear, ah, used Liquidweb before. At least they didn't kill your machine(s)! Overall, you have enjoyed pretty good uptime.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 26, 2019)

It is Saturday morning 1/26/2019 the time 6:18 AM. Is all the maintenance of the website  completed.?

Looks OK.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 26, 2019)

yes, there was no actual work being done on the servers themselves.  merely the host was doing some sort of maintenance to the systems that supply power to the servers hosted in their datacenter and required them to be powered off at least once during the process.

all is complete, and there are no more planned (or unplanned) outages for the foreseeable future!


----------

